# Question about fulfillment services



## ptmoore (May 2, 2010)

I have my company website for Embroidery services and would like to add a t-shirt
fulfillment service that any customer can design their own t-shirt and order as they do
on the preferred vendors: CustomInk.
Can anyone tell me if this can be done without the customer knowing they are ordering from my website to the secondary
website for t-shirt designs?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

So you aren't going to be doing the other printing yourself?


----------



## ptmoore (May 2, 2010)

Hi Rodney,

I have been doing shirt transfers, but I would like to have my site set-up so customers can choose design elements on the screen. I would like to be the shirt supplier and have something
like CustomInks set-up.
What is your recommendation?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ptmoore said:


> Hi Rodney,
> 
> I have been doing shirt transfers, but I would like to have my site set-up so customers can choose design elements on the screen. I would like to be the shirt supplier and have something
> like CustomInks set-up.
> What is your recommendation?


If you check out Online Tshirt Design Software Tool For Customizing Tshirts, Products, Embroidery & Print Designs they have an online t-shirt designer offering that might do what you need.

There are also lots of other online t-shirt designer programs that you can install on your website discussed here.


----------



## ptmoore (May 2, 2010)

Deco Network, looks like a great choice. Thank you for your help. I will check it out


----------

